# Scx's Thread



## Scx (Apr 15, 2008)

*Moderator's note: *This thread is dedicated to the fans of SCX. He has not yet designated any specific tales as representative of his work.

The author's stories may be accessed by using the search function, keyword ~SCX. We recommend conducting author searches from the full library bar, located here.

Posts to this thread by fans will be automatically forwarded to SCX, who like any author always appreciates recognition. If you as a fan post to this thread and have your thread response forwarding enabled you will receive copies of all future posts to this thread, including messages from SCX.


----------



## Scx (Sep 11, 2008)

> *Moderator's note: *This thread is dedicated to the fans of SCX... including messages from SCX.



Indeed.

_Scx_


----------



## earthlykaiser (Sep 11, 2008)

So...

When will we see more stuff from ya?


----------



## Archangel (Sep 12, 2008)

Hey Scx,

Just a quick note to let you know that I really enjoyed the "Five Bridesmaids" story. I wonder if the bride was left out for the purposes of imagination. Oh well, look forward to any of your future stories.


----------



## Scx (Sep 14, 2008)

No. Like most of my efforts, 'Five Bridesmaids' isn't finished. Yet. And I'm not in a big hurry, but it'll happen.

_Scx_


----------



## The Id (Sep 21, 2008)

I enjoyed the story to and look forward to its eventual completion, whenever that may be. Angel was definitely the one who captured my heart, that's for sure.


----------



## Scx (Dec 13, 2008)

"Lady Anne Woodbridge", in the 'Erotica' section (for now. It might get moved back to 'Recent Additions'), has been extended with another chapter in two parts. Still not finished.

I put it in the same thread instead of starting a new one, as it's got lots of the same stuff in it. Same cast, same characters, same setting, eating, sex, sex, eating, sex, weight gain, tight clothing, sex...

Oh, plot? Oh. Knew I forgot something... :doh: 

_Scx_


----------



## spartan1 (Dec 13, 2008)

Personally I can't wait for more in the luanne series


----------



## Scx (Mar 13, 2009)

Posted another tale, as usually unfinished, into the Discard Room.

Harcourt Philip Winston Marshall-Stone

It's discarded. I'm not going to finish it, although I had in mind winding it up with him writing from a closet beneath the basement stairs and realizing they're coming for him... 

_Scx_


----------



## Scx (Sep 8, 2010)

Hey, everyone raise their claw-like hands and give it up for my new avatar picture!!!

Or not.

_Scx_


_If you've been dying for your Scx fix, check out the '69 word fiction' thread in whatever forum it is in._


----------



## mcshazbot (Jun 10, 2011)

Scx, I have to ask do you plan on ever adding more to the Lady Anne Woodbridge saga? It is one of the finest, if not the single most well writen WG story I have ever read.


----------



## Scx (Jun 12, 2011)

mcshazbot said:


> Scx, I have to ask do you plan on ever adding more to the Lady Anne Woodbridge saga? It is one of the finest, if not the single most well writen WG story I have ever read.



Many thanks for the appreciation. 

But "Plan" is a bit of a strong word for me. It might happen, it might not. I certainly have a general layout of the plot going forwards in my head, I just haven't written it yet.

You may recall my bailing out on the "Owning Felicia" series by just posting the synopsis [plot going forward] and leaving the details to the imagination.

_Scx_


----------



## mcshazbot (Jun 23, 2011)

Well it's nice to know you're still around; that you haven't mysteriously disappeared like too many other writers/artists.


----------

